# Герпес у ребенка



## Elka66 (4 Июл 2017)

Подскажите, у сына на груди высыпания, как созвездие, размером с ладонь, ничего не болит, периодически чешется, бледнеет, потом опять на том же месте появляется. Гоню его к дерматологу, может к другому врачу надо. Почему уверена, что герпес, потому что с детства был субфибрилитет, всего прокрутили, был превышен титр герпеса по анализам лечили ацикловиром, сейчас кроме высыпаний ничего его особо не беспокоит пока ацикловир не хочу ему давать, да и сама не врач


----------



## горошек (4 Июл 2017)

Я не врач, но осмелюсь предположить, что герпесы небольными не бывают. У меня недавно был опоясывающий. Высыпаний почти не было, но боль... Она не похожа ни на какую другую.


----------



## Elka66 (4 Июл 2017)

Значит тогда точно к дерматологу, потому что не лишай, что даже предположить не могу, папулы бледно розовые с жидкостью цепочкой


----------



## горошек (4 Июл 2017)

Ну опять же по описанному вами внешнему виду похоже на герпес. Может у врачей есть другое мнение, но мне кажется, герпес всегда болит.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Я не врач, но осмелюсь предположить, что герпесы небольными не бывают. У меня недавно был опоясывающий. Высыпаний почти не было, но боль... Она не похожа ни на какую другую.


Вы не могли бы описать, какой характер боли был? И как она распространялась - была ли локализованной или переходящей на другие участки?


----------



## горошек (4 Июл 2017)

Это сложно описать словами, но ты понимаешь, что боль не мышечная и не от позвоночника точно. При том, что на коже высыпаний почти не было, даже движение одежды по ней вызывало болЬ, терпимую, но неприятно-жгучую. Внутри тоже болело, как я выражалась "рёбра", но самой было ясно, что это не рёбра, а над ними, т е скорее боль по нервам. А сами высыпания очень чесались.


----------



## Весёлый (4 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> даже движение одежды по ней вызывало болЬ, терпимую, но неприятно-жгучую


То есть, жжение под кожей, я правильно Вас понял? Или если провести ладонью по коже, под кожей жжение? Было ли ощущение при ношении одежды "крупных игл" под кожей?
Ощущение стянутости кожи в этих местах?


----------



## Elka66 (4 Июл 2017)

Спрошу про жжение, а то в каникулы за компьютером ничего не беспокоит и ничего не жжет, кроме мамы над ухом.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Июл 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> ...не лишай, что даже предположить не могу, папулы бледно розовые с жидкостью цепочкой


Герпес. Сдайте количественный анализ на герпес (ВПГ1 тип) IgM, IgG


----------



## горошек (5 Июл 2017)

Alexlog187 написал(а):


> То есть, жжение под кожей, я правильно Вас понял? Или если провести ладонью по коже, под кожей жжение? Было ли ощущение при ношении одежды "крупных игл" под кожей?
> Ощущение стянутости кожи в этих местах?


В тот момент я бы подробнее описала боль, но сейчас уже плохо помню. Главное впечатление это то, что она не похожа была ни на какую другую и поначалу очень удивляла меня, а до своих 52 лет я многие виды боли испытала. Жжение это вообще мой главный вид боли.


----------

